

What I Learned About the Future by Reading 100 Science Fiction Books - uptown
https://medium.com/better-humans/what-i-learned-about-the-future-by-reading-100-science-fiction-books-4cd7cff4ace7

======
vxNsr
I started reading this but had to stop because it was ruining too many books
that I haven't read yet.

